# Deer and Turkey Show



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Went to the Deer&turkey show and meet Salmon Smoker. If anybody else goes, go all the way to the back get your Michigan-sportsman.com name tag then work back threw the show.This was my first outing after knee surgery and by the time I found there booth I was ready to go home.So didn't get to meet any other members.

------------------


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

how is it? I was planning on going but repairs to the hunting truck may have injured my finances too much.

------------------







"In the wind he's still alive"


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

The show was pretty good some great mounts there. But I'm not a bow hunter and its pretty much geared for bow hunters. With your name sounds like this would be your kind of show. I've got a question why due bow hunters wear there camos to these shows, gun hunters don't wear there ornage.

------------------


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

bow hunter where there camo to those shows to hide from the gun hunters  I don't know!!! Maybe they just like camo

[This message has been edited by Fred Bear (edited 02-10-2001).]


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The show was a great time. It was great seeing all of you in person and attaching a face with a name. We had quite a few people stop by the booth. Special thanks to Mr and Mrs Gandy and Mr and Mrs Brandle for helping in the booth today.










[This message has been edited by Steve (edited 02-10-2001).]


----------



## Recurve (Dec 6, 2000)

Good show! I got there late and it was over at 7pm. I thought it was supposed to be open till 9. I did get to meet Steve, Salmonsmoker and his wife Hunt'nuff (sp?). I also got to meet John Maus of Lone Wolf Custom Bows and check out his craft. Beautiful work. I'm hoping to get one for next fall.

Oh, I almost forgot. I wore my camo jacket. I almost sneaked in unnoticed. 

[This message has been edited by Recurve (edited 02-11-2001).]


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

i just got back and had a great time!!! it was good to put a face with a few names. Salmon, i'll be gettin on my dad to become a member on here like ya told me to. Strut, i wanted to talk a little turkey huntin but my dad was in a big yank to get out of where ever i wanted to stop. anyway it was fun and we'll have to see how many new members we get in the next week or so!
Moe


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Hey guys, It was a blast meeting some more of you guys and gals at the D&T show in Lansing. 
Wish we all had more time to talk and chat some. 
I wish I could of met Nimrod, slugshot, Bob S., and Redtoads I was looking for ya all. I hope to meet more great Michigan Sportspeople in the future. I had a good time even thou I didn't win the wildlife photo contest ...it was fixed...LOL
Next weekend I will be at the National Wild Turkey Federation Convention and National Wild Turkey calling contest in Columbus, Ohio. I should have some really neat pics. of some award winning wild turkey mounts. Man I'm having a busy month...
Now I have to go put in some new turkey tapes in the VCR that I bought there...cabin fever I guess ...SnS









------------------
"the finding and killing of the game is after all but part of the whole. The free,self-reliant,adventurous life,with its rugged and stalwart democracy;the wild surroundings,the grand beauty of the scenery,the chance to study the ways and habits of the woodland creatures-all these unite to give to...the hunter...peculiar charm.The chase is among the best of all national pastimes;it culivates that vigorous manliness for the lack of which in a nation,as in an individual,the possession of no other qualities can possibly atone."...Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Went yesterday with my son and got to meet salmonsmoker (great guy). Had a great time! And ... yep I wore my camo. 

------------------
"We shall never achieve harmony with land, any more than we shall achieve absolute justice or liberty for people. In these higher aspirations the important thing is not to achieve, but to strive." Aldo Leopold 1887-1948


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I went early Saturday with my Dad, and got to meet Steve and SalmonSmoker. Sure wish I could have met more of you.
I was a little disappointed I couldn't run into StrutnSpur because my Dad has noticed a lot of SNS's posts and was really impressed with the information.
He and I are hunting turkey together for the first time this year and we have lots of questions (so I guess we will be on the Turkey board alot). My Dad picked up a new turkey call, and we both got some discount camo suits. There was lots to see there. We had a good time and are going next year. I think my Dad is finally going to join the Michigan-Sportsman forums. He has been browsing off-and-on for months, but on the drive home Saturday I think I convinced him to actually join.

[This message has been edited by Amos (edited 02-12-2001).]


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I had a great weekend at the show. It was nice to meet Salmon Smoker and Live4Huntin. It was easy to tell that Live4Huntin has the hunting heritage deep in her veins. It's always nice to meet people like that. Wish I could of met more. 

I saw StrutnSpurs pictures. They were excellent!! If I was a judge, he would have gone home with an award!

(I would of dropped the bow off but my wife and I never went back to the hotel till the end of the day!)


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

> Originally posted by StrutnSpur:
> *
> I wish I could of met Nimrod, slugshot, Bob S., and Redtoads I was looking for ya all*


When Redtoads and I made out second pass through we saw that some more members of the site had signed in. We looked for name tags after that but didn`t see any either. Maybe next time.


------------------


----------

